# End of the World roll call!



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Still here... 7:08est.
Whos next?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess all that prepping I did, (food, water, medical supplies), really paid off... I didn't even feel a bump when the apocalypse went off!:wave::nuts:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm here!!!

7:17 ... :flower:


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

7;39 pm...all OK (relatively speaking) in RI (the most corrupt little state in the Union!)


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Still here at 7:40pm.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

5:57 here


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

TrackerRat said:


> 5:57 here


Nope ... you posted at 7:57 ... 

lol


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

WHAT? IT DID NOT HAPPEN??? Nope still here. 7:14


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep. Still here.

JGW


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

19:24 Central, still here, guess I shouldn't a spent the mortgage payment on liquor an hookers!


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Nope ... you posted at 7:57 ...
> 
> lol


On my time it is


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha! And I took out a $100,000.00 short term loan last week and spent it all on wild ..... Wait a minute. My wife might read this post .... I didn't think I'd have to pay it back ... I mean, I didn't expect to be here today ... if I've been raptured they can't send anyone after me ... can they? I still have few hours to go, right???


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, looks like I'm single again guys! Yahoo! :2thumb:










That's what she gets for thumpin that Bible so hard!

uhoh... she was just skinny dippin in the pond *sigh


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought it wasnt until 9 EST?
Im not here.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Still here in Northern Florida........ 

That Reverend's got some 'splaining to do........


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Only thing I've seen happen is that volcano erupting in Iceland. Caused a no fly zone but that's not the end of the world! The Book I've been reading says we'
re not supposed to know the day or the hour, just the season. And it's definitely season.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, it's 1:43 A.M. on 'the day after', here in Montana. I'M still here...don't know if anyone else is! Ha ha!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

*raises hand* Tennessee is still here!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I WAS RAPTURED!!! But they sent me back. 

That's what took me so long to post.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This is actually Jason's wife. I can't find him anywhere. Has anyone on PS heard from him?






j/k guys...still here on the morning after.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh no...Jason has been raptured! Praise Jesus!

Ha...we are all still here in Alabama....


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

OH Jason's wife I'm so sorry he was ruptured!! 
Oh wait- thats RAPtured isnt it. No worries.. he'll be back


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*we are what we are*

just proves we are the survivors.:sssh::congrat:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Funny!!!!!!!!!! I Love this thread... it is a LOL thread. Thanks
I love the picture of the empty clothes.....

I am still here but not all here...... my mind was left behind.... at WDW.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I missed the rapture again. I hope nobody in that Project Caravan group drank any kool aid yesterday.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I was wondering what the people who gave all their money to the guy. Now they have no money to prepare for anything.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

FOR SALE: lightly used fleet of motor homes. Low miles, custom exteriors. PRICED TO MOVE!!! We weren't expecting to be here to actually have to pay for them...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL Nice bug-out vehicles!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm still here... havin' a Bud... watchin' the game. WAZ UP!!!! :beercheer:


----------



## Concretin (Mar 26, 2010)

The Rapture? Is it like the Velociraptures in Jurassic Park or is it like our modern raptures, such as eagles and hawks?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

*Beep* Hello. If you have received this message it's because I am no longer with you. I have left the building...er, I mean _planet_ with the rapture, which wasn't until today because Harold, being an imperfect human, was off by two days...

Okay, Okay, I'm just joking! I'm still here! I'm just stalling before going back out to do more work in the garden!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG!!!

This is unreal! 

Radio host says Rapture actually coming in October - Yahoo! News

Here's part of the article, for those who don't feel like clicking the link:

"*Radio host says Rapture actually coming in October*

OAKLAND, Calif. - California preacher Harold Camping said Monday his prophecy that the world would end was off by five months because Judgment Day actually will come on October 21.

Camping, who predicted that 200 million Christians would be taken to heaven Saturday before the Earth was destroyed, said he felt so terrible when his doomsday prediction did not come true that he left home and took refuge in a motel with his wife. His independent ministry, Family Radio International, spent millions - some of it from donations made by followers - on more than 5,000 billboards and 20 RVs plastered with the Judgment Day message.

But Camping said that he's now realized the apocalypse will come five months after May 21, the original date he predicted. He had earlier said Oct. 21 was when the globe would be consumed by a fireball.

It's not the first time the independent Christian radio host has been forced to explain when his prediction didn't come to pass. He also predicted the Apocalypse would come in 1994, but said it didn't happen then because of a mathematical error."

The article goes on with responses of some of his followers and information about Harold Camp's finances and those of his church and radio program.

Unbelievable that he would prophecy another end-of-the-world date.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sooner er later he be bound ta hit it right!:scratch


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Concretin said:


> The Rapture? Is it like the Velociraptures in Jurassic Park


*Something like this*


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> This is unreal!
> 
> ...


wow. sad sad sad


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How to put this :scratch ...

If someone told you it was anti-Christian to poke fun at Harold Camping and his prophecy ... 

would you agree ... Then again that would high jack this thread ...(something I don't want to do )

Just something that came up ... and now that he has another prediction ... just thinking ...

May need to start a new thread ... or just let it go. lol :ignore:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I would feel terrible if I thought we were poking fun at Christianity itself. That's something I wouldn't do to any religion. And perhaps it's wrong for me to judge this guy as a false prophet, but even by Christian standards and the Christian Bible, it seems apparent that something is wrong here. 

When it reached this point, and so many lives were affected by this man and his predictions, which have so far proved to be innacurate, I say enough is enough. 

In a way, he's making a mockery of Christianity, IMO. Most of the Christians I know heaved a big sigh over the May 21st prediction. Now this?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

While I did kinda start this thread to poke a bit of fun... we should really feel sorry for all the folks that he duped into following him....
But sheeple will be sheeple and as sheeple must feel the need to follow someone... even bad shepherds.

me as a Wiccan was kinda hoping that it was true--just think how much more of the Great Mother Earth I would get to keep all to myself! and not hafta share ..


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald, you now how to make me smile. 

Thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I ain't seen nothin posted here what should ruffle nobody's feathers. This guy be a nut! He's gotta lotta nuts followin him. If they did any studyin at all, they should no ya ain't gonna know when it happens. Pfft, it be done. 

Takes all kinds ta make the world go round, sometimes I think it wobbles to much.

So nobody feel bad bout this post, ain't nothin wrong with it in my opinion.

Rev. Coot


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Emerald said:


> While I did kinda start this thread to poke a bit of fun... we should really feel sorry for all the folks that he duped into following him....
> But sheeple will be sheeple and as sheeple must feel the need to follow someone... even bad shepherds.
> 
> me as a Wiccan was kinda hoping that it was true--just think how much more of the Great Mother Earth I would get to keep all to myself! and not hafta share ..


yep...would've been nice to have the earth to ourselves.....well.....the Summer Solstice will be here sooner than ya think, get the bonfire ready.:sssh:

at least we know that date wont be a sham.......


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Emerald said:


> While I did kinda start this thread to poke a bit of fun... we should really feel sorry for all the folks that he duped into following him....
> But sheeple will be sheeple and as sheeple must feel the need to follow someone... even bad shepherds.
> 
> me as a Wiccan was kinda hoping that it was true--just think how much more of the Great Mother Earth I would get to keep all to myself! and not hafta share ..


As someone who follows a non-christian path, I was never destined to go anywhere, except their hell, which I do not believe and I was looking forward to having the place to a small number of folks and maybe this time we could do better than this round, but hey we have a whole 5 months to prepare this time, right rev?


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I know 100% when the world will end..........the day that I die.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 8, 2011)

yep, i'm still here too. Bummer, i was hoping to not have to pay rent this next month.


----------

